
Instagram update completely changes how users scroll through feed - spzx
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/instagram-update-new-scroll-left-right-sideways-feature-explained-a8700786.html
======
dhritzkiv
I had it for all of five minutes and during those few minutes I found it very
bizarre.

My first instinct was to scroll vertically, but doing so resulted in a
behaviour akin to scroll-jacking on the web that is oft met with disdain. It
first tried to get me to scroll horizontally (fine, on the first run, in order
to teach me the new behaviour), but then it broke down the vertical scrolling
into different subsections –photo, comments, more comments– that was highly
unnatural.

Further, the horizontal scrolling didn't facilitate the fast-scrolling that
I'm used to on the feed, which is helpful in finding a particular post, or
when trying to quickly skip over posts I found uninteresting. Instead, it
restricted scrolling to one-post-at-a-time.

I feel it was a big mistake to replace the smooth, natural vertical scrolling
that comes for free on mobile devices.

------
hammock
Thread:
[https://twitter.com/mosseri/status/1078321786586951680](https://twitter.com/mosseri/status/1078321786586951680)

"Sorry about that, this was supposed to be a very small test but we went
broader than we anticipated."

------
stevewodil
Sounds like it was already rolled back. It seems like an interesting idea, but
I'm not sure why they would push a change like this live. Possibly a mistake?

~~~
creaghpatr
I don’t have Instagram but it received extremely negative feedback on twitter
before they changed it.

------
azhenley
It is now very tedious to view multiple photos in a single post since it also
requires horizontal swiping. I think the trick is to pause for a moment on the
multi-photo post before continuing to swipe?

------
resca79
it looks interesting as concept, but I found it a little bit strange and slow
to use. Edit: it was rolled back on my account

